
Here’s What U.S. Firms Will Have to Do Under the EU Privacy Shield Deal - fh973
http://beta.fortune.com/2016/02/29/privacy-shield-details/
======
junto
I can't see how any sharing of EU citizens data with US corporations is not
going to involve the NSA either directly or indirectly, via it's proxy states.

The only safeguard to privacy is encryption, specifically where the
corporation has zero knowledge.

There is no trust. There never was, and there never will be. The Safe Harbor
Agreement was an illusion.

------
techdragon
I don't see a lot about what this will require US companies to do and a lot
about nothing.

